# CO2 Tank



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I just got setup with CO2 and now I need to find a tank. I got a 5 lb tank of oxygen from work today. Can I use this tank? Should I be looking for a specific kind of tank?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You need a CO2 tank...I don't know if they can/will fill an oxygen tank up with CO2 for you.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

thats kind of what i was thinking.......i got it for free so i figured taking it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Depending on the type of tank it is, they might fill it for you. All the suppliers around me would fill my scuba tank with CO2. I used it for a paint ball filling station.

Sometimes they will just trade out tanks with you too.

I would definitely go ask.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you could try calling around, some places even fill modified fire extinguishers


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you think a paintball store would fill it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

65galhex said:


> Do you think a paintball store would fill it?


i can almost guarantee that a welding shop would do it for much cheaper


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

your probably right. appearently today everything is closed.....sucks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

why is everything closed?

just noticed you were from RI, i'm guessing the weather is as bad as the weather channel was saying, huh?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

haha yeah, it was bad this morning and its settled down now but its also supposed to get worse as the evening goes on........schools and what not were closed as of last night already. its just snow-everyone freaks out.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i think you guys are getting hit now with what we got hit with this last weekend... it was brutal.

i would suggest just calling around tomorrow and finding a place that will fill up your tank or at least gather some prices on what it would cost for a co2 tank


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah i think thats what i am going to have to do........gather all my info today and then call around tmo


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

good luck


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks....i just found on craigslist a 5 lb co2 tank for 30 bucks......he says it needs a new hydro test. is this a good deal?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

65galhex said:


> thanks....i just found on craigslist a 5 lb co2 tank for 30 bucks......he says it needs a new hydro test. is this a good deal?


Not really...I can get a reconditioned 10lb tank for around $50 from my local gas supplier and it will be good to go for about 5 years. Getting it hydro'd will cost you enough that it would probably be cheaper to buy one from your supplier...that's assuming it passes the test.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Different tanks have different threads. A co2 tank has CGA 320 threads, most o2 tanks will have something different like CGA 870. The problem is the regulators, the 320 wont fit onto a 870 tank.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Jesus, looking at these prices im like wtf lol.

At a paintball place i baught a 20 oz co2 tank for paintballing for 45$ 3 or 4 years ago (is that like 1 lb tank?!?!? lol!)

And to re-fill co2 tanks costs 5$ here in canada (at paintball place)


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I ended up just buying a 10 lb tank from a local beverage store. they have the exchange program.


----------

